# EVO Handlebar Basket



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

you want this


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

I'd feel like I should use a wicked beefy downhill stem with lots of squeeze power to keep the basket from rotating. Its probably a silly fear.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

I have no idea. Its probably pretty solid. I just came across it, and thought the Cargo world would be interested.


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

I can't imagine how this could possibly be an upgrade over a properly mounted multi-point attached basket. When I look at this product, I just keep thinking of the anger and anguish I felt about my canti-era brake/shifter combo levers when V-brakes came out. Combining the bars and basket, in this case at least, sacrifices a lot of function and flexibility for a small gain in form or aesthetics. Bad trade, IMHO.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

I'm pretty sure one won't find its way my direction.
its a new product... someone will find it appealing


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

Origin-8 has one too. Released at the same time. I think it'd good if you ride a brakeless fixed gear. Just swap the bars. It wouldn't take very long.


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

Schmucker said:


> I think it'd good if you ride a brakeless fixed gear.


Bar spins with a basket would be phat yo.


----------



## Gritter (Dec 21, 2010)

JAG410 said:


> Bar spins with a basket would be phat yo.




I found some pictures from searching, and it looks pretty beefy, if you had a four bolt stem, that'd be a very solid part to connect to, sometimes bearing most of my body weight. Check it out on this Rocky Mountain (credit to whoever owns this pic, I just found it on google):



















It looks like a jeep, ready for a safari. I wonder if it could handle my husky attached to that front loop, for bikejoring - it would solve the problem of ever having the lead get wrapped up in the front tire. From the pics, it looks like it could. All those tubes to attach things to, like a headlight down low, or lock your front tire through.

I like the fact that it will be adorned with my brake levers and grips, it's integrated, after all. Which makes it seem like maybe it would be less likely to be unbolted and walked away with. Or easier, if they just take the stem off...

I've found many racks to be "flimsy" when mounted - and I think this is a better alternative to using those dreadful "P-Clips". I ordered one, I'll let you know how it works out.

Here's the Origin 8 Cargo Unit:










Then there's the Copenhagen bike parts version, (I think the originators) and it's over twice the price, and it looks more "chic" or "fragile" to me.










This looks like a burlier version of the Copenhagen Bike Porteur










My bikes don't have all the braze-ons and eyelets, and I run disc brakes and the rack choices are slim to none, so this is a brilliant solution for my situation. Those tubes look pretty beefy, and the price is really cheap, if you were going to need to buy handlebars. Very comparable to a conventional rack/basket.

I also don't know where to get any bicycle basket that looks like it could take on the zombie apocalypse. Mad max, hardcore. It's the other side of the "chic" Porteur thing.

It will work with suspension forks. As long as you don't bottom the basket into your tire, maybe have to compensate with a higher rise stem, I don't know, but it's worth a look.


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

That top one you posted looks to have wide bars with a good amount of rise to them. I gotta say I wouldn't mind having on my on Xtracycle. Hmmm...


----------

